# Please help, tried resetting pc ended up making loud noise..



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

I tried resetting my pc today but it failed and said "There Was A Problem Resetting Your PC. No Changes Were Made." and the pc restarted when it was in the windows loading screen the fans or that is what it sounds like starts making much louder noise..





.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Cannot see your video. What does the noise sound like? Is it like a loud repetitive clicking? A whirring like your disk drive is constantly on? Something else?


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

It sounds like my disk is spinning as fast as a racer car
No clicking noise.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

How old is your system? One of the most common causes of a high "whirring" noise is from overheating. Your fan picks up the pace to cool down everything. Check your vents for blockage, and everything for too much dust. A simple can of compressed air is often all you need to clear out the issue. There is also a free app I use called Speedfan, and it monitors the internal temps of your hardware when you run it. It can help you spot problem areas. If this does not solve the problem, please let us know.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

One other thing I would add is to empty your CD/DVD/optical drive of any disks, if you have them.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

I've tried all of these.. It is not the fans i tried using "MSI Afterburner, SPEEDFAN" to slow down fans, but it is not the fans. I have emptied CD/DVD/optical drive of any disks.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

What is your system? How old? Also "slowing down" the fans might not be a good idea. They are running for a reason, we just need to figure out why.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Windows 10, my computer is 3 years old. You want specs?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Sure


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz 3.20 GHz

Installed memory (RAM): 8,00 GB

Systemtype: 64-bit operatingsystem, x64 based processor

GeForce GTX 760

WD Blue 1TB Desktop HDD - 7200 RPM SATA 6GB/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD10EZEX


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Leave your PC off for a few minutes, but open up the PC chassis/case in the mean time. After a few minutes run your PC. Does it still make the loud noise?


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

it's been off like whole night doin that..


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Okay. If you have checked and cleaned out the external fans (case), the internal fans (CPU, GPU -graphics card, and power supply -NEVER open. Just check vents), and the problem remains, then let's look at other options. 

If the optical drive is broken, it may sometimes spin up quickly even without a disk present. Listen and try to locate where the sound if originating from. If not the optical drive, it's time to look at your Task Manager. Your PC can rev quickly and overheat, if too many programs are working your hardware too much. 

In Windows, Task Manager is the tool that lets you see how individual programs are using your computer's hardware, most importantly the CPU.

Open Task Manager. The Ctrl+Shift+Esc shortcut combo is the quickest way there but the link has some other methods too.

Tap or click on the Processes tab. If you don't see it, try the More details link at the bottom. Once on the Processes tab, tap or click the CPU column so the programs using most of the CPU's capacity are listed first. Typically, if an individual program is "out of control" the CPU percentage will be very high - at or close to 100%. Programs listed in the single digits, even up to 25% or more, typically are not a concern. If a particular process seems to be driving CPU usage through the roof, which will almost always also be reflected as serious computer fan activity, that program or process may need to be repaired.

Your best bet is to jot down the name of the program and then search online for the process and high cpu usage. For example, chrome.exe high cpu usage if you were to find chrome.exe as the culprit.

Updating the drivers to your video card is an easy step you might want to try as well, especially if the GPU fan is the one that seems to be causing the problem. This isn't a probable fix for a speedy GPU fan but it could help and is super easy to do.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

I think my disk is failing, it's at 100% if i just open a new tab on the internet, and when i connect my headset it says connected, but says another headsets name... and it won't charge it. I think my disk is fuked


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

The top of my pc is really hot. Like never b4........


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Could you tell my why i couldn't reinstall my pc?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

While there could be several things involved in the cause, there are ways it can be fixed (depending on the cause). When in Task Manager and you see the Disk at 100%, click on the Disk tab itself, and the highest user of it should appear at the top of the list. What does it say it is?


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mostly it says system, Service Provider: External Procedure Call.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

COM Surrogate, Service Hosting: Windows Image Acquisition (WIA), Shell Infrastructure Host


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Jesus forget all I said wrong way..


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Antimalware Service Executable, Runtime Broker, Node.js: Server Page JavaScript (32-Bit), Microsoft Compatibility Telemetry, System.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Alright. Not ultimately surprising. Antivirus can be a cause (possible), and Runtime Broker tells me it is fielding apps bought off of Windows Store. Now, while I do not advocate for turning off certain systems apps, it may be needed to save your PC. Here is a decent list for you to work down. After each one, I would check your PC to see if it helped. Remember that you sometimes have to reboot before you notice any change. https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledg...manager-improve-pc-performance-on-windows-10/
Let us know, and if your PC gets too hot or you start to smell anything burning or like hot plastic, turn it OFF and wait at least a half hour.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Didn't really help..


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Always when the disk is at 100% it is because of Antimalware Executable.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Steffen332 said:


> Always when the disk is at 100% it is because of Antimalware Executable.


Did you disable the Antivirus? Antimalware is an antivirus/antimalware tool. If you have something like Malware Bytes on your system, that is in the same group.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

_I have McAfee Security Scan Plus_


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Okay. Antimalware Executable can be a CPU resource hog, especially in Windows 10. With Windows 10, it also comes with Windows Defender built in, which is Microsoft's answer to antivirus protection. Having two competing antivirus software on one OS can cause issues, but that is another matter. 
Antimalware Service Executable is part of Windows Defender. It is the part that delivers Real-Time Protection and monitors your computer for nefarious code or anything that can do it harm. It usually triggers when you use your network card or plug in a USB drive as the real time aspect needs to work quickly.

What should happen is that the Antimalware Service Executable initiates as soon as your computer enters idle state. Then, when you do something to bring it out of idle, the service should stop and wait until the next idle state. Sometimes, this process goes awry and doesn’t correctly recognize when the computer is no longer idle, which is where high CPU usage happens.

The simplest way to stop Antimalware Service Executable hogging your CPU is to change the way it works.

Navigate to Control Panel, Administrative Tools and Task Scheduler.
Navigate to the Library in the left pane, then Microsoft, Windows, Windows Defender.
Highlight ‘Windows Defender Scheduled Scan’ in the center panel and click Properties in the lower right panel.
Uncheck any boxes that are ticked in the window that appears. You should see ‘Start the task only if the computer is idle for:’ ‘Start the task only if the computer is on AC power’ and other options. Some or all of them will be selectable.
This method should stop the scheduled scan taking over when you bring your computer out of idle but won’t stop Windows Defender working in other cases.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

SHould that still not work, you should only undertake this step if you have other protections in place (like your other Antivirus). Install a competent and trusted third-party antivirus and/or malware scanner. Right click an empty section of your Task Bar and select Task Manager. Select the Services tab and click the Open Services text link. Find the three Windows Defender services, stop them and either disable or switch to Manual.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

https://gyazo.com/a64001d684e484722eecdd7316c531c3
as you can see here i cannot uncheck some things here.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Steffen332 said:


> https://gyazo.com/a64001d684e484722eecdd7316c531c3
> as you can see here i cannot uncheck some things here.


It looks like the two boxes in the lower left you can uncheck. Leave the circle. My Danish is pretty rusty, but I think it says something about running logged in or not.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

It's Norwegian, and it says "Run only if user is logged on", Run even if the user is logged on or not".


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Got it. I think we've determined that the noise is from the fans, which is caused by overheating due to high disk/cpu usage. Disabling the antimalware executable is a good step towards bringing that down. If you are still having issues after disabling that, I would see what was next on the "high usage" list in Task Manager, and work from there. Just make sure to research what it is before disabling it, as some tasks are required by your PC to run.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

https://gyazo.com/2032d937b398ee8178c53df07b7d075d
cant disable it.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Have you tried turning off Windows Defender itself? That is what is using the Executable. Click the Start menu, and type Windows Defender. That will bring it up, and you will be able to turn it off from there.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Can't find the app, only Windows Defender Security Center.


----------



## Steffen332 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok, now i've disabled it and it's not at 100% all time, but my pc is still making alot of noise.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Continue down as I said. Keep an eye on the disk and cpu in task manager. If one if abnormally high (consistently over 25%), then look at the high users, research what they are and if they are safe to disable, and go from there. Once your cpu and disk usage drops down, your fans won't have to work as hard. Just make sure everything is free of dust, and has good ventilation.


----------

